# ROPs and TMUs What is it?



## pm_pong (Nov 6, 2016)

1.ROPs  full name?
2.TMUs full name?
3.ROPs and TMUs What is it?


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 6, 2016)

TMU = Texture Mapping/Management Unit

ROP = Render Ouput Unit or Raster Operations Pipeline


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 6, 2016)

im assuming You wanted more than just the full name , so
A *texture mapping unit* (TMU) is a component in modern graphics processing units (GPUs), historically it was a separate physical processor. A TMU is able to rotate, resize, and distort a bitmap image (performing texture sampling), to be placed onto an arbitrary plane of a given 3D model as a texture. This process is called texture mapping. In modern graphics cards it is implemented as a discrete stage in a graphics pipeline,[1] whereas when first introduced it was implemented as a separate processor, e.g. as seen on the Voodoo2 graphics card.

The *render output unit*, often abbreviated as "*ROP*", and sometimes called (perhaps more properly) *raster operations pipeline*, is a hardware component in modern graphics processing units (GPUs) and one of the final steps in the rendering process of modern 3D accelerator boards. The pixel pipelines take pixel and texel information and process it, via specific matrix and vector operations, into a final pixel or depth value. This process is called rasterization. The ROPs perform the transactions between the relevant buffers in the local memory – this includes writing or reading values, as well as blending them together. Dedicated antialiasing hardware used to perform hardware-based antialiasing methods like MSAA is contained in ROPs.

if you really only wanted to know what the acronym stood for , google would have been a Lot easier, it literally gives what i posted above as the 1st result.....but ill give you the benefit of the doubt, and assume you wanted the full definition.

all the answers in the world are between these arrows.....>>> *HERE* <<<

remember to fill out your spec's when you get a minute, and welcome to TPU.


----------

